
New GitHub Terms of Service Are in Effect - tinco
https://github.com/blog/2327-new-github-terms-of-service-are-in-effect
======
tinco
I just accidentily submitted this because I was looking for the discussion.

Interesting discussions here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13766933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13766933)

and

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13767373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13767373)

They include feedback from lawyers.

------
benbristow
TL;DR?

~~~
akerro
[https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/removing_everything_from_githu...](https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/removing_everything_from_github/)

[https://www.mirbsd.org/permalinks/wlog-10_e20170301-tg.htm#e...](https://www.mirbsd.org/permalinks/wlog-10_e20170301-tg.htm#e20170301-tg_wlog-10)

~~~
cjdu
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13766933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13766933)

Might not be satisfying for folks, but it seems people who understand the
issues thing this is a non-thing.

FWIW, I understand the issues, am active in open source, and even ran a very
large OSS project for four years which had huge contributor agreement,
attribution and mixed licensing challenges (though IANAL), and I consider it a
non-thing.

My tl;dr version - keep using github.

~~~
forgotpwtomain
> but it seems people who understand the issues thing this is a non-thing.

Good thing I can get my legal advice from a random stranger on the internet
with a brand new account. /s

It most _definitely_ is a thing if one needs _qualified legal advice_ to
determine whether it is a thing or not..

~~~
cjdu
1242 day old account, but you know, whatever ;) Granted, I don't comment much.
Guess I'm breaking that habit today.

That's my end /s ;)

But for real, yeah, always talk to a lawyer if you have questions. However,
this is NOT unique to this situation. Open source licensing is essentially
fucked. Too many people with opinions on what it means and almost no (if any?)
case law on the topic.

I love OSS, I love open source. I like that Richard Stallman exists in the
world. However, the flip is that most ardent and staunch people who take
excessively hardline stances on licenses are trading in exceedingly nuanced
hair-splitting and increasing bike shed (define "is") discussions at best or
their own version of OSS licensing FUD at worst.

But, if your company depends on OSS and you don't know, talk to a lawyer of
course.

